# Bittersweet



## Silver (16/10/15)

Today was bittersweet

My wife annexed my replacement Evod/iStick20 setup, which I was using as my morning vape after she annexed the MVP setup. 

She says she wants the MVPs for home and the little iStick setup for travel to work. She likes that its more compact. 

She is about 3 weeks in and refuses to vape anything other than @Oupa's VM Berry Blaze with added menthol drops. @Andre, we seem to have a lot in common...

Here is her collection as of today




At least now I can refill both Evods for her at a time, so less pitstopping sessions. Naturally I have to be her fleet manager, maintenance manager and filler upper.

I still have my beady eyes on my old MVPs. Wonder if they will ever come back to me. Am glad they will be staying at home though. Less chance of them getting lost.

Am so chuffed but now I need to find myself another first thing in the morning vape. Lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (16/10/15)

That is just "sweet", very sweet! Congrats to her. As you know, HRH on my side also only vapes VM's Berry Blaze, but without the menthol.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/10/15)

So glad that she's found something she enjoys vaping 

One the plus side, now you can get a X Cube 2 to power your Evod tank, at 5W (can it even go that low?) the batteries will never need charging

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (16/10/15)

Now youre talking @BumbleBee!


----------



## rogue zombie (16/10/15)

Lol... nice man. As long as she has found her fix.

Silver, I have a MVP (also black) that I stripped the 510 threads. But the EVOD connection thread is fine.
You are welcome to it. I don't use it. It is still in great condition as I stripped the 510 a few weeks into use

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (16/10/15)

More like sweet!. I love buying things and nothing better than buying another mod.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/10/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol... nice man. As long as she has found her fix.
> 
> Silver, I have a MVP (also black) that I stripped the 510 threads. But the EVOD connection thread is fine.
> You are welcome to it. I don't use it. It is still in great condition as I stripped the 510 a few weeks into use



Wow @r0gue z0mbie , that is really kind of you and thanks for the offer! Let me see how i feel, i may just have to chat to you about that MVP. I feel an Edenvale meet and vape coming along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/10/15)

Bitter sweet indeed. But at least u will still be in charge of her maintenance and daily care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/10/15)

Silver said:


> Wow @r0gue z0mbie , that is really kind of you and thanks for the offer! Let me see how i feel, i may just have to chat to you about that MVP. I feel an Edenvale meet and vape coming along



Absolutely, just let me know then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (17/10/15)

I would so love my wife to start vaping. Damn I need another Rio.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (17/10/15)

Silver said:


> Today was bittersweet
> 
> My wife annexed my replacement Evod/iStick20 setup, which I was using as my morning vape after she annexed the MVP setup.
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm lucky my wife won't vape.


----------

